# [Wet Thumb Forum]-30 Gal Angelfish tank



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's a couple of shots of my planted 30 gal. Actually, they're pictures of the fish in my 30 gal....

Flash got a little in the way of this one...










Here's a pic of the guppies near the forest of valisneria....










Here's a nice pic of the black angel. You can even see some C. paleatus eggs on the glass right under the leaf of the anubia...










-ricardo


----------

